# Bell Canada Decides To Throttle Traffic Without Telling Resellers



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Up in Canada, it appears that Bell Canada has decided to start implementing traffic shaping features without letting its resellers know."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080324/152928636.shtml


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No surprise there. The demand for more bandwidth is growing faster than the supply of additional bandwidth. The suppliers are starting to try to throttle the traffic to maintain what they have. Hopefully Verizon will not hit the bottleneck with their fiber network for awhile, I like full speed connections all the time.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> The demand for more bandwidth is growing faster than the supply of additional bandwidth.


Didn't seem like that long ago that I was hearing about how we seemed to have bandwidth to spare with miles of dark fiber just waiting to be lit up.

http://www.telecomsinfo.com/news/TIAAAIBU.shtml


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> ...I like full speed connections all the time.


Ditto.

Especially when I'm paying for it.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Didn't seem like that long ago that I was hearing about how we seemed to have bandwidth to spare with miles of dark fiber just waiting to be lit up.
> 
> http://www.telecomsinfo.com/news/TIAAAIBU.shtml


Canada however doesn't.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

JEBWrench said:


> Canada however doesn't.


The Canucks had (note past tense ) their share of dark fiber as well ...

http://www.allbusiness.com/media-telecommunications/data-transmission-broadband/6142795-1.html


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Impressive, though I wonder about their claims of a "National fiber backbone", when there are cities that still can't do better than 33.6k.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad I don't live near one of those 33kbyte/sec cities!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Glad I don't live near one of those 33kbyte/sec cities!


Yes, me too neither. Or have to use bell or one of their customers.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Bell Canada Tells ISPs To Shut Up And Accept Traffic Shaping
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080325/155924648.shtml


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Bell Canada (TSX:BCE)'s recent decision to quietly restrict the amount of file-sharing traffic flowing through its network during peak times has ignited a fierce debate over the level of competition permitted in the industry and the number of options available to internet users seeking speedy service."
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/080406/entertainment/internet_traffic_shaping


----------



## Kazoku (Dec 8, 2007)

Use SHAW people...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The "Telecommunications and Opportunities Reform Act" was recently approved in the US, which should end things like this and create net neutrality, but this is only in the US. Fortunately for many, most internet providers are only throttling bandwidth hogging BitTorrent transmissions.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

Rogers Has also Started doing this have they not, Expecially with Bit torrent.. Anything do with that i believe got slowed... And they have now added bandwidth Caps


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

That's terrible, since Rogers is one of the only services for Canadians.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

Sure is...


----------

